# CLEAN RIDE/PROFESSIONAL BOAT DETAILING



## jimmy-buff-it (Oct 10, 2007)

Clean Ride has been in business for over 10 years, fully insured and licensed for the local area. If it is time to get your preciousinvestmenta good going over call me 982-0142...It is just me, it is personal attention andis what I strive for, so give me a try............I specialize in compounding/waxing, to polishing all bright work, to taking care of your curtains and compartments to interior details....If I can assist you in any questions you might have for your do-it-selfers just call me I will try to help you any way I can..........I'm here for you!!!!!!!


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I use Clean Ride on a regular basis, and Jimmy's work is second to none!! Like he said, very personalizedand, andvery detail oriented!!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a whole different critter right here boys!! Give Jimmy a call I wouldnt use anyone else!!


----------

